# Down for the Count



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Epic vampire battle to end all vampire battles!!! 










Courtesy of poopbear

http://poopbear.deviantart.com/art/Down-for-the-Count-153668816

Just a little humor, gang!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Count Counts!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"One left hook! Two left hook! Ha ha ha!"


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

I always knew this would wind up happening.


----------

